# Design Ideas: Combined staircase and bookcase



## bodgermatic (20 Feb 2008)

Really clever use of space, nicely executed:

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ny/at-e ... ase-042543


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2008)

Its a clever enough use of space, but I wouldn't fancy using a steep, space saver staircase with polished wood treads without a handrail :shock: 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## wizer (20 Feb 2008)

I must have my eyes on upside down today, I saw it the other way round. I thought the CD's where acting as treads. Now that's a cool idea


----------

